# Throttle on snowblower- wide open or not?



## Exmasonite (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey everybody... wondering if somebody could help settle a difference of opinion.  

So, i have a Cub Cadet SWE 530, has an 11 Hp Tecumseh Snow King engine.  Love it (well, until it blew a belt earlier today but that's another issue...)

I usually run the throttle at about 80-90% of full... about 1/4-1/2" short of wide open.  I will occasionally open her up when dealing with those nasty, heavy snow berms left by the plow at the end of the drive.  

My brother was over and notice this and wondered why i didn't just run her wide open like he did.  

To be honest, i couldn't really answer why... just seems like a better idea to spare the engine running wide open.  He made the point that it was putting more strain on the machine running it under powered.  I countered that there were plenty of 8, 9, 10hp machines out there who work just fine.  

Any motorheads able to shed some light on this issue?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## bogydave (Feb 4, 2011)

Working good for you & saves fuel.
Save the max setting for when you need it.
It will throw it a little farther at max, but I like your method. Save just a little power for when needed.
I don't think you are hurting the engine unless it starts lugging down.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Feb 4, 2011)

I have the 10hp/28in MTD version of that blower.  I run it wide open but I am trying to throw as far as possible. 

I'd pick up an extra auger cable for it, mine failed the other night after less than 3 seasons.  The spring hook on the end of it is pretty cheap steel and it is only a matter of time.


----------



## wally (Feb 4, 2011)

guess it depends on the machine.

i have two.

my primary is a 1972 toro 7/24.  i usually run that at 90% throttle, and rarely open it to full.

my backup, and the one i use to throw the salt-laden snow from the state road, is a circa 1980 mtd 5/24.  i open that one to full throttle to fling the snow.

both were free craigslist finds, and i got them both working with minimal expense, other than a few hours of tinkering.


----------



## LLigetfa (Feb 4, 2011)

All of my OPE works at WOT all the time.


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 4, 2011)

Wide open.  If light snow, go faster and load it up.
My 2 stroke single stage thrower doesn't have an adjustable throttle.


----------



## Danno77 (Feb 4, 2011)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> All of my OPE works at WOT all the time.


I don't know what out of pocket expenses have to do with this, but I run my 5hp snow blower at WOT, too. Mines a 24 inch. It never seems underpowered. I can only imagine having engines as large as you are talking about.


----------



## Thistle (Feb 4, 2011)

8HP Tecumseh 24" MTD Wide Open.I especially need that when clearing the front sidewalk & driveway approach next to the street of 2ft mounds  of that salt/sand encrusted stuff that the city plows throw 30 ft while zooming by.


----------



## KarlP (Feb 4, 2011)

The only time I use 80% is for the first 45 seconds while it warms up enough that runs smoothly without choke.  If you can throw OK at 80% throttle, you could finish the job 20% faster.  I personally hate clearing the driveway.  I wouldn't spend 1h15m when I could finish in 1h.


----------



## Exmasonite (Feb 4, 2011)

Ok... cool.  thanks for the info, everyone.  

No long term detrimental effects on the engine?   I can understand the "get it done in an hour instead of 1:15" but i'd also rather have the "snowblower that lasts 15+ yrs and not the one that lasts 7.


----------



## LLigetfa (Feb 4, 2011)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> LLigetfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OPE = Outdoor Power Equipment.  My snow thrower is rated 10 HP and I push it as hard as it will go.


----------



## Danno77 (Feb 4, 2011)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> Danno77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, I was just messin' with ya. Besides, how many IPE things do you have with engines in them? lol

I get that you'd need bigger engines where you get some real snow. I was thinking about how mine is 24" wide, but I imagine that if you have one wider than that, it might be taller, as well. So really throwing some major snow.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Feb 4, 2011)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> I get that you'd need bigger engines where you get some real snow. I was thinking about how mine is 24" wide, but I imagine that if you have one wider than that, it might be taller, as well. So really throwing some major snow.



Even with a 10 hp that is only 4" wider, there are always a few storms a year that I can't cut more than half the width without stalling the motor.  Usually at that point, I get the tractor out.


----------



## Danno77 (Feb 4, 2011)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> Danno77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and wetter snow makes it struggle even more.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Feb 4, 2011)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> and wetter snow makes it struggle even more.



Yep, that was last night.  That storm must have had half the Gulf of Mexico in it.  I'll take the lake effect over that any day.


----------



## Thistle (Feb 4, 2011)

What some of us could use this winter.... ;-) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Vx369nR9HQ&feature=related


----------



## Exmasonite (Feb 4, 2011)

Thistle said:
			
		

> What some of us could use this winter.... ;-)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Vx369nR9HQ&feature=related



hehe... gonna keep my eyes open for one of these on CL.  Maybe they'll take my lawn mower or something similar as a trade.


----------



## steam man (Feb 4, 2011)

Here's something to consider: At full throttle the machine rpm is at max, say 3200. It may not be putting out full power since it is governor controlled for speed and will maintain that setting up to full fuel. What may be hard on the machine is the cooling fan in the enclosed shroud around the engine needs to run fast to provide cooling. My John Deere with a Kohler engine does not recommend partial throttle for that reason-lack of cooling air. They do not even like extended idling.  I run it wide open for everything.


----------



## kettensÃ¤ge (Feb 4, 2011)

Have to agree with WOT. Toro 1132 Power shift. Briggs, Manual says WOT to throw snow. 
With a governor you are not actually at WOT (unless fully loading the machine and you can hear rpms' drop significantly) but allowing the gov. to fully regulate power up to max capability, increasing effeciency and minimizing wear.


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Feb 4, 2011)

WOT all the time, unless I am just moving it back into the shed.


----------



## nate379 (Feb 4, 2011)

Small engines should be run at WOT.  Best cooling and best oiling.  Keep in mind that most of these engines are splash lubed.


----------



## billb3 (Feb 4, 2011)

old (1993) Snapper 824 ( 8 HP Tecumseh)  Wide Open
Often wish there was more or at least more RPMs.
We usually get wet heavy cement here though.
When we get nice dry fluffy stuff I can  creep forward in 4th or fifth gear. 

Usually it's just pooping out diarrhea snow.


----------



## mainstation (Feb 4, 2011)

Poulan Pro 11hp Tecumseh Snow King 30" swath.  I run her wide open and when in deep just walk her a bit slower and with smaller swaths.  Run it wide open, the same as you would your lawnmower.


----------

